# Worldmark Shawnee on Delaware-which?



## PClapham (Apr 17, 2021)

There are 1 br units at Fairway and Depuy.  Has anyone been there and can compare these two locations?  I havent found much information about this location or these choices.
Thanks
Anita


----------



## samara64 (Apr 17, 2021)

PClapham said:


> There are 1 br units at Fairway and Depuy.  Has anyone been there and can compare these two locations?  I havent found much information about this location or these choices.
> Thanks
> Anita



You may check on worldmark ownersforums






						Forum list
					

Open discussion of WorldMark The Club and other timeshare topics



					www.wmowners.com


----------



## PClapham (Apr 25, 2021)

samara64 said:


> You may check on worldmark ownersforums
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t qualify on worldmarktheclub and don’t find anything on wmowners- I guess I need to post a review after visiting....


----------



## PClapham (May 4, 2021)

samara64 said:


> You may check on worldmark ownersforums
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ended up booking Depuy but were put into Ridge Top.  It was not new but good.  I was a bit disappointed by the area - so terribly commercial.
Anita


----------



## troy12n (May 8, 2021)

PClapham said:


> We ended up booking Depuy but were put into Ridge Top.  It was not new but good.  I was a bit disappointed by the area - so terribly commercial.
> Anita




It may be too late, but if you didn't know, the 1BR units at Depuy and Fairway have 2 Double beds. There isn't a way to get a Queen or King bed in those units. Apparently some of the 2BR units in those villages also have 2 Double beds in the master BR too


----------

